# 1 Witch's Shelf complete, well....



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I started with an idea of what I wanted to do with a free shelf, ended up with something kinda close. I still need some finishing touches and "grunge" it up a bit.

http://http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.3543621349716.2127950.1247961900&type=1


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Hey Map,

The link isn't working for me and I see that you have http: in there twice... could that be it?


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Doh! Yep, been THAT kind of weekend!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, what a great transformation!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks great - well done!


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

cool!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks...Planning on doing at least 1 more before the week is over. We'll see, too many projects, too little time!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

got any pix for those of us that don't have Facebook? When clicking the link, it just takes us to a log in page. Would like to see what it looks like. ...plus this will give people a chance to catch their breath from reading that yes, some of us dont have Facebook......lol.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

@ Fiend4Hallowee - When I click on it says it's unavailable. Nope, sorry don't do facebook. Haunt forum is as social as I'm going to be online! Lol! I wish I could see the pics too.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Sorry guys & Gals, I forget....http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1211


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks great. What an improvement to the shelves. You know, I think you can put a skull anywhere, and it just makes the whole thing look so warm and homey.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Nice job! I agree with scareme, a skull is universal, it just fits anywhere!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

MTP - What a transformation! I like the look. Maybe adding more jars with just weird looking stuff inside and bottles with different colored liquids. For example, I had some branches from a locust tree fall. They had really big thorns all over the branches. I removed them (carefully) and put them inside a small jar. Thought they might be of use some day. The jar would be perfect for your shelves. I'd call the jar "Gargoyle Toenails" Just look at things differently and call them something else. How about a spellbook on the shelf? 

Your shelves look really great!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm always amazed at people who can make a set of shelves look so "Halloween". Thanks to you and others I'm learning  it's always about the details ....and It looks fantastic.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow! that looks great! love all the details.


----------

